# Catastrophic Engine Failure.... 3 month old Golf R - NEED ADVICE!



## GOLF-R-METAL (Sep 26, 2012)

I could really use some advice. Less than 3 months ago, I purchased a brand new, 2012 Candy White Golf R, 4 door, Nav and Sunroof. Its a car I've lusted after since I first laid eyes on it and since taking ownership, it has been my pride and joy. I have LOVED everything about it, every moment being in it, driving it. It is total supreme uber hot hatchness... but you all already understand this. 

At 2766 miles I was cruising down the highway at 70 mph on my way to work when the engine suddenly lost power and the EPC light came on. The engine was completely unresponsive, I pulled off to the shoulder, called roadside assistance and was towed to the nearest dealer. (If you're wondering, I was VERY considerate of the 1000mi break in period.) 

The service manager told me the water pump seized and seriously damaged the engine. I went to look and there was a big hole in the side of the engine. He told me they had to order new piston heads, rods, etc... basically, needed to rebuild the engine. Speaking to the mechanic actually working on the car, he said it would probably need an engine replacement. 

My first thought was "WTF?!?! this car IS BRAND NEW!" Replacing the engine will devalue a very high value, rare car! I didn't pay 36K for just any golf... I want one with great resale. Additionally, its my baby... I expect it to be factory PERFECT for at LEAST the first year, which I don't think is too much to ask for ANY consumer product this day and age. 

Sure enough, they quickly realized repair wasn't possible and had a new engine en route. In my mind, a new engine on a car


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

the engine blew, that sucks but it happens. its a mass produced car that maybe on nut or bolt didnt get tightened on and it blew. yea it sucks but again it happens. From what you said the dealership is doing what they are supposed to do replace the engine. i dont know what more you want. you have a car that is under warranty and they are fixing a problem with it that is clearly covered. 
i dont know how much a factory replaced engine will actually devalue your car. im sure jsut driving it will take care of that more than the engine being replaced will. As far as what you should do, get the engine replaced and keep all paperwork for the repair and maybe ask for some extra time on your warranty.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I can't see how a factory replacement engine done by a dealer would de-value the car at all. 

Their obligation is to repair/replace the broken parts on YOUR vehicle - nothing more. It's not their fault that the depreciation curve is heavy at first and then lessens with time.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

As upsetting as the situation is, you need to step back and look at the big picture. Being emotionally involved will make it difficult for you to realize that the dealership and VW Corp. are not obligated to do anything other than repair your vehicle undr it's warranty. I know the situation isn't fun. I had the same thing happen to me with a motorcycle that had 1150 miles when the engine gave out. Now, I will say this to you. You can try to work with VW customer relations to satisfy you. Maybe ask for a few accesssories that you've had your eye on. VW Corp. sold the vehicle to your dealership.....they got payed. So for the dealership to offer you less than what you owe for your car is no different if you walked in and wanted to use your car as a trade-in. In my opinion, you should try to reslove your issues and keep your beloved Golf R. It will still be under factory warranty. 

I hope in the end you find peace with this unfortunate situation.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd have to say you were treated fairly-VW honored its warranty and replaced your defective engine. I'm not aware of any similar ongoing with this engine, so it seems as though you got one with a defective part. I wouldn't be happy if this happened to me either, but as long as VW stood by the car I really wouldn't have any complaints. Having a new engine installed in the car should have no impact on its resale value, especially since it happened so quickly. While the engine is a rather significant component of the car, it really shouldn't be any different than replacing a defective window regulator, heater core or suspension bits under warranty. Wishing you many miles of enjoyable, trouble-free driving.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Is Volkswagen willing to replace the motor under warranty?

If so, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. Take the replacement and go home happy. It won't devalue the car and it won't necessarily lead to anything further.

Take the replacement motor and be happy they're being as easy to deal with as they are. A full vehicle replacement just isn't in the cards.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I would drive the rental until they had they complete the engine replacement. I want the car to look as though it was the original engine, ie engine compartment not compromised by careless workmanship, make that point. but VW is honoring the warranty, thank goodness you weren't tuned.

When you drove off the lot with your new 36K super rare R, it depreciated by 4 or 5 K, so that is the nature of the beast. I wouldn't expect VW to replace a 3 month old car with 2700 miles on it with a new one, it is unfortunate that you had the engine problem, but it is not realistic for VW to give you a new car, just mho.


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

so basically what your saying is that when new cars come with a warranty...if anything breaks they are supposed to give you a BRAND new car? In my eyes I dont see how a brand new engine under factory warranty done by a certified dealer would drastically change a cars value? You expect because you paid 36k for a car, that when you sell it just becuase you paid 36k you deserve to get 36k back on a sale? Brother as soon as you drove that car off the lot and into your driveway you lost more money on re-sale than you ever will on warranty work being performed. 


If volkswagen put out a recall for a part on your car would you call volkswagen and demand a brand new "high value" 36k car? Cause you know, recall sounds really really scary nobody is gonna wanna buy a car with a recall:screwy:


----------



## shedtearsforwisconsin (Nov 1, 2009)

your getting a free engine... why are you making it a bigger deal than it has to be if this is your baby its just like having a kid who needs a new heart... except you shouldnt have to pay anything for the engine replacement if it is under warranty. just take the engine and deal with it. 

i work at a dealership.


----------



## Aron. (Jul 4, 2012)

very unlucky by the sounds of it, take the replacement engine if you really love the car


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

You should ask the people that sold VW the water pump to buy you an entire new car. Maybe the guy that installed it. Or the engineer that signed it off.

I don't see how the car is "tained". The new engine will come from the same production line as the old one and so will the engine in an entirely new car. This costs VAG money so they'll want to check it out. Run some quality tests. They want to make sure it doesn't happen to you specifically again so you don't complain about it on the internet. So odds are that your free new engine is even less tainted than the engine in a Golf R that has already been produced.

Unless the concept of car is tainted to you but then every car is tainted. Every car has a water pump, every car could fail because of it. If you want a car that can never fail - are you willing to pay for that? 

You'd have a point if you ask for a little something extra for the time you've wasted. Perhaps a free service or something. Otherwise, if they fix this and it runs as it should there's nothing "tained" about it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sounds like someone grew up with a silver spoon


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Not for nothing, the car isn't going to loose value since its getting a new certified engine installed at a certified vw dealership. Save all the paperwork and when you decide to sell this car you love so much in 10-15 years, if the work doesn't show up on your Carfax, keep your mouth shut and be done with it. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## siegfried (Sep 19, 2006)

isn't there a lemon law in the U.S.? 
contact your local news media to get the word out sometimes that might help put pressure on VW to get you a new replacement or buy back your car at full price.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

siegfried said:


> isn't there a lemon law in the U.S.?
> contact your local news media to get the word out sometimes that might help put pressure on VW to get you a new replacement or buy back your car at full price.


Lemon law isn't that easy.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

siegfried said:


> isn't there a lemon law in the U.S.?
> contact your local news media to get the word out sometimes that might help put pressure on VW to get you a new replacement or buy back your car at full price.



Wisconsin lemon law http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/safety/consumer/rights/lemonlaw.htm

I do not think that this is a case where you can use the lemon law


----------

